# New boat suggestion



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

I currently own a Tracker Pro Guide V-17. This year I started taking on allot of water and found a crack in the hall. I tore the front decking out for a better look and found 4 broken welds. Despite Trackers lifetime warranty on All welds they would not cover it. So needless to say I will never own another Tracker boat. This spring I will be buying a new boat. There are so many choices. I'm looking for a deep v in an 18 ft model. The manufacturers I'm looking at are Alumacraft, Crestliner, and Starcraft for inland lakes as well as occasionally Erie. Any experience or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I have a old 1993 lund pro V 1775 been great, I had a lund baron magnum 21ft it was a great boat had it ten years sold for more than I paid. my votes for lund.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

All the choices you mentioned are good boats, each having their own configurations that you will have to decide which is the best fit. Trolling, you'll want more room in the back of the boat. Pitching jigs and casting, a larger front deck.

I have 2 Crestliner's and have never had an issue with either. Only suggestions I can make is that carpeting is a pain in the a$$, max the horsepower, and get the biggest screen you can afford for your electronics. 

Lunds are great boats....... but check the transom for water logged, rotting wood unless buying brand new. They've had issues in the past, Google it for more info.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Are looking at new or used? You might want to consider fiberglass as well. Also, are looking at a steering wheel boat, or a tiller boat? You can get a lot of boat in a tiller that size.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Buy a Lund!


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

Looking to buy new. I would love to buy a Lund but they are priced very high from what I remember.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Owned all Crestliners, excellent boats for the money.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Eye Dr said:


> Looking to buy new. I would love to buy a Lund but they are priced very high from what I remember.


Check walleye centrals classified ads, tons of boats! Mostly pro's boats that they have used for a tournament season and are now looking to get rid of. These boats are usually unregistered / untitled so you'd be the first owner and have all the warranties.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I second NO CARPET. look at sylvan also a good rig.


----------



## butchers. (Aug 5, 2014)

slowtroller said:


> Buy a Lund!


get yourself 1 of these, my first 1 was a 1962 and the guy I sold it to still has it, I have had 3 others trying to upgrade all along the way.Right now I have a 18'5" pro-v. It has seen some pretty nasty stuff


----------



## Templeton (May 27, 2015)

I don't think you will go wrong with any of the boats you mentioned, I did like my Lund, buying new as you have stated, if you maintain/store your rig properly you should get many years service. I would think how many hours you spend on the water will factor into your decision as well.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I agree with what others have said, either one would make you a great boat that would last you for many yrs. but you'll have to decide which model suits your needs. if your planning on trolling be it erie or local lakes or both you want as much room in the back as possible and the widest boat as possible with wide enough gunnels for mounting rod holders and such. just my opinion.
sherman


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

A Starcraft Superfisherman 186 with a 150 Mercury would be my rig for great lakes and inland fishing. I checked it out at the Novi show last winter, nice boat!


----------



## butchers. (Aug 5, 2014)

Eye Dr said:


> Looking to buy new. I would love to buy a Lund but they are priced very high from what I remember.


when you look at the cost between starcraft, alumicraft, lund, crestliner, there pretty much in the same price range. If you can find a really good used boat, but the motor not be to your liking, that may be an option. Electronics will be the pricey enity.Persnally I don't like a welded boat that well. Thats just me, welds crack,,rivets come loose. Take a quarter throw it in the air and call it,,that's what you end up with. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Joe.mahan (Jul 26, 2015)

What was Tracker's reason for not honoring the lifetime warranty? Looking at buying one soon. Curious to know what loophole they are using.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Joe.mahan said:


> What was Tracker's reason for not honoring the lifetime warranty? Looking at buying one soon. Curious to know what loophole they are using.


Yea i want to know also good question right here.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

My next question is what are planning to do with your cracked boat???
Not trying to be a vulcher and such but i might be interested in it if you decide to go that route. I know it can be a very very very touchy thing but i have a guy (very expensive) but can tig weld extremely well and is very well knowledged in metal and how to achieve the best weld for situation. And he takes quite awhile to get into schedule as he has tons of work stacked up all the time. Just curious anyway


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

You can get a Lund priced very similar to any of them if you shop around and work the dealers. I've bought 2 Lunds in the last 7 years and both times I found certain dealers wouldn't budge. I'm in a pro v now cheaper then several wanted to put me in an Impact for. Man just thinking about it makes me want to buy a new one for the fun in dealing.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

theres nothing more fun than dealing on a new boat, do your home work and know just how much the dealer can give,, also price out of state. short story,, needed a new merc talked to dealers here in ohio, $8k bought a new merc 115opti max installed in guntersville AL.. $6,,300. out the door. and he gave me three gal oil free. left there and headed to arizona.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Trackers are garbage my hull did the same thing


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

Tracker would not cover it because they said the warranty only covers external welds. I said, that's not what the book says. It states - limited lifetime warranty on all welds. I then asked where an external weld is on the boat. He got back to me and said the only external weld is where the transom is attached to the rest of the boat. I said and Tracker prides theirselves on that. I sent pics and called them 4 or 5 times and they wouldn't budge. A few buddies and I tore the front of the boat out and had it professionally welded. They did a good job, but I don't trust that it will last. I don't want to go thru this again. I hope to trade it in this spring and will be honest about the problems I've had.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Eye Dr said:


> Tracker would not cover it because they said the warranty only covers external welds. I said, that's not what the book says. It states - limited lifetime warranty on all welds. I then asked where an external weld is on the boat. He got back to me and said the only external weld is where the transom is attached to the rest of the boat. I said and Tracker prides theirselves on that. I sent pics and called them 4 or 5 times and they wouldn't budge. A few buddies and I tore the front of the boat out and had it professionally welded. They did a good job, but I don't trust that it will last. I don't want to go thru this again. I hope to trade it in this spring and will be honest about the problems I've had.


Id b.s. on tracker then. I wont be buying any of their boats again


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Eye Dr said:


> Tracker would not cover it because they said the warranty only covers external welds. I said, that's not what the book says. It states - limited lifetime warranty on all welds. I then asked where an external weld is on the boat. He got back to me and said the only external weld is where the transom is attached to the rest of the boat. I said and Tracker prides theirselves on that. I sent pics and called them 4 or 5 times and they wouldn't budge. A few buddies and I tore the front of the boat out and had it professionally welded. They did a good job, but I don't trust that it will last. I don't want to go thru this again. I hope to trade it in this spring and will be honest about the problems I've had.


I'm curious, did you buy your boat at a BassPro or a different dealer. I've found that BPS is awful down here in Cincinnati to deal with as to boats.
I had an electrical problem that they didn't cover under warranty. So I paid for it out of pocket. Then the next trip same thing was happening. I took it to a different dealer and they fixed it under warranty and then claimed that BPS should've..


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

I purchased it from a dealer in Pittsburgh Pa.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

The boats u mentioned are all fine boats,but u cannot go wrong with a lund.They last for yrears and years and really hold their value.try selling a tracker or a lund and see which one sells the fastest!I own a 17ft Pro Sport lund as u can see in my avatar.Look like the day I bought it and I fish a lot erie and pyma a lot.* years now and nothing wrong with anything on the boat including the 90 merc and the 9.9 kicker. Bottom line buy what u can afford and enjoy it.


----------



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

Eye Dr said:


> I purchased it from a dealer in Pittsburgh Pa.


Lemme guess...Rt8 Marine?
If the boat is not that old I'd be furious, I wonder how much attention you would get from the dealer and Tracker by taking it over to the pittsburgh boat show and parking it in the lot with a big sign on it... "Ask me about Trackers warranty and my cracked hull".
They have the nickname "Cracker" boats for a reason...

Any of the boats that have been mentioned are good. I love my starcraft, if I was going to get a smaller boat and fish inland more Id look at the 186 starcrafts. Do yourself a favor and go to the cleveland boat show, they have a ton of boats to look at. Climb in a few and see what you like, then research the best dealer to get it from.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Everyone uses price to determine their purchases. Customer service has great value. If dealers are not standing behind the product, this forum and others are where we learn the truth about products and dealers. I have owned two Lunds and I am picking up another one tomorrow. The plywood in the floor and transom is inferior. They cut some really stupid cheap corners. I know this and it is buyer beware. The hulls otherwise are the best I have found. Their resale is amazing. I have replaced Lund transforms and seen floors replaced. All I can say is make sure you read these forums and get things in writing.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

which lunds have bad wood, I,ve owned three a 1993 pro v never a problem,, a 1999 lund baron one great boat no problems , a 1996 16ft and no problems, ME THINKS your just no very lucky. your the only person I,ve ever heard that had problems.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

I agree with bounty hunter u must be the unlickest person in the world to have plywood problems with lunds!!!My pro sport 8 years old kept outside no problems.My transom is as solid as when purchased and I have a 4 stroke 90 that weights 561 llbs and a 9.9 pro 4 stoke kicker weighs 127 lbs and Ive never owned or used a transom. saver Ive only had one but honestly nothing I mean nothing has broken or not worked properly on this boat Ive owned many others sylvan,starcraft crestliner and glastron and none of them were as good or better built than ny lund.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

No one has mentioned them so I will. If I was in the market for a v-hull tin boat it would be a G3. They have riveted hulls and generally 100 gauge, triple hull constuction. They have more sizes and configurations than you can imagine and they are well regarded among the tin crowd. Out of Missouri but they have Ohio dealers. Begin your research here: http://www.g3boats.com/index


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks guys, for all the great advice. I have always dremp of owning a Lund. I believe they have a 2x hull similar to Alumacraft.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Research the new Lunds well, I've heard grumblings that the fit and finish has deteriorated the last couple of years. I have no first hand knowledge of it though so I might be full of it.
I like my Starcraft Fishmaster for the type of fishing I do.


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

I bought a 2014 fishhawk crestliner. Was told the hull is made in the same factory as the Lund. Any truth to that?


----------



## pdtroup08 (Apr 24, 2014)

Bought a polar kraft frontier this year handles erie well and great on inland. Worth looking at I researched all the brands and ended with this boat an don't regret it at all.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

My 2006 Alaskan had a bad transom. I fixed it, and proceeded to run it for three seasons. Never a hiccup. I just bought a 195 tyee and in my own mind I can't even look at anything different. Tom up at Vic's sports center is an excellent resource for mfg info. Lund was bought out by Brunswick in 2004. They fired a lot of the big guns in the merger. Rumor says that Starcraft grabbed them up. If I look at Starcraft boats over the last 10 years, this makes sense. I think it is unanimous that they really upped their game. My buddy bought a 2013 20 Alaskan and I think the quality was fine. Lots of little annoying stuff, but the boat is still great. I have heard that Lund was not allowed to use certain plywoods due to the epa. They moved the factory and now it's ok? Don't hang me on that, but I've heard it more than once. I can honestly say I love the Lunda and they out perform many other boats in their class. The new rangers are amazing, but my check book can't swallow that. I'd rather have my clean used Lund and a free truck.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

MOBIL4 said:


> I bought a 2014 fishhawk crestliner. Was told the hull is made in the same factory as the Lund. Any truth to that?


I think they are both owned by Brunswick. Fiberglass lunds are made in the same factory as triton. (Possibly sea Ray now) different molds, same workers. Makes sense not to build another plant. Crestliners are welded, lunds are riveted. I will stop that right here. There are two camps and it is your own decision. I can see the idea of manufacturing similar parts and making bulk purchases to save money, but is a Lund a riveted crestliner? No. Is a crestliner a welded Lund? No. Very similar, very different.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Go to walleye central and type in Lund transom problems and the posts are endless of guys having issues with transoms rotting out on Lunds. I am NOT bashing Lund boats! I just want the O.P. to do some research on a known issue with a certain brand of boat before his purchase, especially if buying a used boat! Just like everyone bash's Tracker boats because of all their issues! I'd buy a Lund in a heart beat but would hope that all of you on this and other forums would be truthful about your experiences!!!

Everybody gets so butt hurt now a days if someone says something that they don't agree with! 

And you all wonder why no one posts anything on here anymore......


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Overwatchmike said:


> Go to walleye central and type in Lund transom problems and the posts are endless of guys having issues with transoms rotting out on Lunds. I am NOT bashing Lund boats! I just want the O.P. to do some research on a known issue with a certain brand of boat before his purchase, especially if buying a used boat! Just like everyone bash's Tracker boats because of all their issues! I'd buy a Lund in a heart beat but would hope that all of you on this and other forums would be truthful about your experiences!!!
> 
> Everybody gets so butt hurt now a days if someone says something that they don't agree with!
> 
> And you all wonder why no one posts anything on here anymore......




I agree... I own a Lund, and I highly suggest them... I also brought up the rot issue. It is what it is. I would much rather fix a Lund transom or floor than stringers and motor mounts, and then the blisters, spider cracks, and gel coat. No thanks, never again


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I owned a 1996 Lund Rebel 16' tiller boat for 13 years - it was a great boat.


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

Do you Lund Pro V owners find them to be deep enough. That's one thing I wish the Trackers were / deeper. I have been comparing the Tyee's and Pro V's and go back and forth. I will need to see them side by side, but it's great to talk to actual owners about their experiences. Thanks again for all the great info. It really helps!


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Eye Dr said:


> Do you Lund Pro V owners find them to be deep enough. That's one thing I wish the Trackers were / deeper. I have been comparing the Tyee's and Pro V's and go back and forth. I will need to see them side by side, but it's great to talk to actual owners about their experiences. Thanks again for all the great info. It really helps!


Many claim the tyee grabs to much wind for trolling. I had an Alaskan prior to the tyee and it is significant, not a deal breaker by any means. I like the deeper hull for the kids. The amenities are very nice. I run the 195 tyee FWIW. The used pro-v market is pretty tough. The tyees are hard to come by, but I really like mine. Ride, and quality will be nearly identical. The tyee fits my family better than the pro v. Not every trip is a fishing trip.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

Lund all the way! I have a 1875 crossover love the boat. They all have there goods and bads. It's like chevy ford and dodge you can all say there brand is the greatest but they all have problems. But lund has been around so long there worth the money spent.


----------



## bioenergy (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a 2006 Tracker Pro Team 170 I bought in 2010, have had no problems with the hull. i`ve hit rocks, docks, tree`s you name it. But if I start taking on water I`ll know where to look for a problem, thanks for the info.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow, 40 replies. Just goes to show you, there are as many opinions as there are boats. From the type of lakes you are looking to fish something with the design of the Lund Pro V would work well. It has enough freeboard for Erie and low enough to lip a largemouth. I imagine there are other brands similar to that design that would work. I went from a 1775 to a 1875 and the size difference is very significant. I am 62 this year and honestly, sometimes I wish I still had the 1775. I love it but the other one was a lot easier to deal with. This one is wider than my Yukon and much heavier than the 1775. I always wanted to upgrade, but this time there was a trade off in ease to go fishing.... It's now more of an event to get ready and go.
Check on Walleye Central if you haven't already. There's quite a few vets on there that will give you some good input as well.
Good luck!


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

I've had my 2014 Pro-V, 1775 on Erie a few times when waves have been 3ft or less and the depth hasn't been an issue. Now a lot of that depends how good your legs are but my 10 year old hasn't had any issues either. What I've noticed is the design and width seems to help stabilize the boat and it does not rock as bad as some of the other boats I've been in. The depth is perfect for any inland fishing and the weight to freeboard also allows for better control and less blowing around. I added the second console and it eats up a lot of space but the storage and protection for the passenger is worth it.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Just to piggyback on what Sowbelly said.... I fished my 1775 primarily on Erie. It was plenty of boat for that lake. I don't intentionally go out in more than 1 to 3's but have been out there on occasion in much larger waves. It does fine if you pay attention. I would not take the 1875 out in anything I wouldn't have taken the the 1775 in.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

Eye Dr said:


> I currently own a Tracker Pro Guide V-17. This year I started taking on allot of water and found a crack in the hall. I tore the front decking out for a better look and found 4 broken welds. Despite Trackers lifetime warranty on All welds they would not cover it. So needless to say I will never own another Tracker boat. This spring I will be buying a new boat. There are so many choices. I'm looking for a deep v in an 18 ft model. The manufacturers I'm looking at are Alumacraft, Crestliner, and Starcraft for inland lakes as well as occasionally Erie. Any experience or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Have owned several different makes of boats over the years, trying to find that perfect fit,feel and like. My last purchase of a boat was a Lund and it will be my last purchase on a boat, I love it. My opinion, Lund all the way.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Just to comment on boat not yet discussed much... I have an Alumacraft 175 Trophy (that is 18' boat) w/ 115hp motor. I ran this on Erie for a number of years until I purchased my Baha 299. I did not like the Alumacraft for Erie - it bobbed like a cork and was a wet ride in anything over 1' in waves - wear jetski goggles as water would come over the windshield. I love the boat on inland lakes but I don't think it has the weight or beam to be a very pleasant Erie boat on other than very calm days.


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Privateer for your post. I have been going back and forth between the Lund Pro V 1775 and the Alumacraft Trophy. Lund it will be. Anyone have a Lund dealer that they would recommend in the western Pa or eastern Ohio area?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I negotiated with a bunch of dealers looking for mine. The best deal and most willing to work with me was Hennepin Il. He is one of, if not the top Lund dealers in quantity at least. That would be a mighty long haul for you though. I have dealt with Buckeye Sports center above Akron. When I was looking for mine he was unwilling to deal. I have had some work done there since and I would not go back. I might if I lived closer but the work he did needed to be corrected and was pricey. I have talked to some that have been satisfied with him, I'm not one of those unfortunately. I bought mine from Clemons Boats around Sandusky. He is not a Lund dealer anymore. 

As this isn't your first boat, I'm sure you understand the importance of having your boat rigged carefully. If I lived up your direction I might consider buying it from a dealer and having Vic's rig it. I have heard nothing but good about them. I imagine many on here would vouch for them. I believe he sells Starcraft and Rangers.

The mid western guys like the Lunds.... Erie guys lean towards Starcrafts. If you haven't looked at a Starcraft it couldn't hurt. 

One final note. I sold my last boat, 1997 Pro V a year and a half ago because the transom was rotting. Lund was unwilling to do anything about it other than begrudgingly toss in the wood for a new transom. Now days the transom is covered with a lifetime warranty. I hope I never have to test that but we'll see. 

Now that fishing season is nearly over I would shop HARD, be patient. There were a lot of dealer incentives that were around during the boat shows. Good Luck!


----------



## jag1978 (Jul 27, 2015)

My advise is figure out what boat you want and how you want it set up, then spend some time on the internet. When we bought ours the dealers in Ohio didn't want to work with you but there was several dealers in Michigan that were willing. Needless to say we drove to Michigan - we boat there alot anyway. There's a lot of big Lund dealers in MI, IL, WI, MN.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I bought my tyee 1950 used from Brad and Tom at Vic's. Call them up and tell them what you want. Boats fly through that place all the time. If they know the boat is sold before they take it in, they will make it happen. They are also the premiere starcraft Dealer. Starcraft hired a lot of the big guns from Lund in 2005 when Brunswick bought out Lund. If you look at the Starcraft line it has come a long way in 10 years. I was very close to switching over to Starcraft, but Lund has earned all of my respect. I still have no doubt that Starcraft will run side by side with my Lund. Vic's being the dealer that services and supports that hull almost got me. Tom is top notch and you will hear only good things on this site and many others. Don't get me wrong, bad things happen to good boats, but at least they will go to bat for you.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Let me give you a Tom (at Vic's) customer service story. I was having a problem with an electronic unit, contacted the manufacturer and was told I was out of warranty and not covered. I took my boat to Vic's and Tom replaced the unit at no charge. Not even labor. I told him before and after I was out of warranty. "Don't worry about it. After I talk to them it will be covered." Smile. Customer for life. End of story.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Only problem I can see with Vic's is finding them. Drove right by the drive 1st time, and on the second run I almost went by it. Although I did not buy a boat from them, they were helpful and took the time to show me what they had. Just saying, if you never been to Vic's, and your GPS says you have arrived at your destination.... Look at the drive between the houses... <G>


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I like a company with low overhead. We don't have to help him pay for shiny new buildings and glittery big signs. Toms handshake was way better than anything a lawyer could have drafted up. It is tricky to find though lol.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Eye Dr said:


> Do you Lund Pro V owners find them to be deep enough. That's one thing I wish the Trackers were / deeper. I have been comparing the Tyee's and Pro V's and go back and forth. I will need to see them side by side, but it's great to talk to actual owners about their experiences. Thanks again for all the great info. It really helps!


I ran 2-Pro-V 1775's and an Pro-V 1800. This was from 1997 to 2003. I ran those boats all over lake Erie and never felt I didn't have enough boat. If you are going aluminum it would be hard to go wrong with a Pro-V. I currently run a StarCraft 2050 STX. StarCraft builds a pretty good boat as well. Whatever you do don't skimp on power, max it out. Then get as much troll motor as you can afford, a 36 volt system is nice, and get a 60" shaft minimum, I run a 72" shaft on my 2050. Good luck.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Eye Dr said:


> I currently own a Tracker Pro Guide V-17. This year I started taking on allot of water and found a crack in the hall. I tore the front decking out for a better look and found 4 broken welds. Despite Trackers lifetime warranty on All welds they would not cover it. So needless to say I will never own another Tracker boat. This spring I will be buying a new boat. There are so many choices. I'm looking for a deep v in an 18 ft model. The manufacturers I'm looking at are Alumacraft, Crestliner, and Starcraft for inland lakes as well as occasionally Erie. Any experience or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


 Your looking at great boats but I would not rule out fiberglass boats, money close but I am not sure. Two I have owned and would recommend is the Skeeter WX 1850 and Ranger 1850ls or 1880 Angler. I have 150 Yamaha on mine, but the 150 merc can be had at a better price. Good luck in your search and enjoy


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Dovans said:


> Only problem I can see with Vic's is finding them. Drove right by the drive 1st time, and on the second run I almost went by it. Although I did not buy a boat from them, they were helpful and took the time to show me what they had. Just saying, if you never been to Vic's, and your GPS says you have arrived at your destination.... Look at the drive between the houses... <G>


I will give another vote to see Vics, I bought my Ranger from Tom, he was very helpful and Andy the service manager also does a great job. I also have had Vic help me anytime the other two were busy. They also have Starcraft as was mention in another post. Yes Vics is in the back and hard to see from the road, use your GPS and slow down .3 of a mile from your destination, hope this helps and good luck to you.


----------



## fishon667 (Jan 28, 2011)

I feel I need to reply to remarks about Alumacraft. I have a 2010 Alumacraft Dominator 175-with a 115 E-Tec and a 15 e-tec kicker. I have not been wet on Erie in the last 6 years. I have been from Wild Wings to Conneaut from Early April till the first of December. I feel it is a very well built boat. I don't leave the dock in 4's and up but have been in them many times on the lake. Most of my fishing is for perch-when we fish for walleye it is 3's and under. If it is that bad I put the top up but have never felt insecure. I don't bust through waves. All boats mentioned are good boats-you just have to make up your own mind. I don't see that many Alumacraft on Erie because there are't too many dealers around here After I bought the boat I took it to a scale and on the trailer it was just under 3100 lbs.fully loaded. with fuel and gear..


privateer said:


> Just to comment on boat not yet discussed much... I have an Alumacraft 175 Trophy (that is 18' boat) w/ 115hp motor. I ran this on Erie for a number of years until I purchased my Baha 299. I did not like the Alumacraft for Erie - it bobbed like a cork and was a wet ride in anything over 1' in waves - wear jetski goggles as water would come over the windshield. I love the boat on inland lakes but I don't think it has the weight or beam to be a very pleasant Erie boat on other than very calm days.


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

ICENUT said:


> The boats u mentioned are all fine boats,but u cannot go wrong with a lund.They last for yrears and years and really hold their value.try selling a tracker or a lund and see which one sells the fastest!I own a 17ft Pro Sport lund as u can see in my avatar.Look like the day I bought it and I fish a lot erie and pyma a lot.* years now and nothing wrong with anything on the boat including the 90 merc and the 9.9 kicker. Bottom line buy what u can afford and enjoy it.


ICENUT, do you feel the 90 is enough motor for your boat? What's your top end speed?


----------

